# Chimo- Male Incontinence?



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

OK we are inching closer to some possible answers. Well at least narrowing down and eliminating some potential causes. Between the two vets and my own observations we (well so far one vet and I) are thinking Chimo has developed male incontinence. I have not yet called his "natural treatment" vet. But I was wondering if any of you have any home/natural treatments that have worked. 

The vet today did a urinalysis on his pee today and said it looked great. Not diluted, no red or white blood cells. Then she said the ultimate "Looks like darn close to perfect pee to me."


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Check this out and be sure to read the reviews: http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?searchterms=incontinence&mf=0


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

We will be going back to the natural vet on Friday for the incontinence issue.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is this prostate related? 

Max has had intermittent issues, but with him, it's either he needs an adjustment, or he has too much sulfur in his diet (eggs, MSM, taurine etc.)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Just thinking aloud here... does your alternative vet do Traditional Chinese Medicine-- would he do an herbal mix for Chimo's bladder?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTIs this prostate related?
> 
> Max has had intermittent issues, but with him, it's either he needs an adjustment, or he has too much sulfur in his diet (eggs, MSM, taurine etc.)


It may or may not be prostate related. He sometimes seems fine and other times there is significant leaking. Actually he has had eggs maybe ONCE since this started. Not thinking there would be much sulfur in his diet. But something to look into.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruq,

What were Chimo's most recent BUN and Creatinine levels in his bloodwork? I'm more interested in that than in his UA. 

Camper was having some serious urinary issues (not incontinence, but...). This is one of the herbal decoctions he's taking, and after about a month on it, it seems to be working great (he's slept through the night five of the last six nights). 

http://www.chinesemedicinetools.com/sang-piao-xiao-san


Zamboni takes this for kidney health and it really seems to be helping:

http://www.itmonline.org/arts/erxian.htm


I wouldn't know if these could be mixed together (and I wouldn't try







). But I have become a big fan of Chinese herbs in the last couple months because I've seen both of my dogs turned around -- especially Camper. When the best of specialists just threw up her hands and just said, "I don't know what I can do for him," the holistic vet said, "ah, we should be able to get this under control." Then he did just that.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Creatinine 1.0

BUN/Creatinine 19


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are pretty good numbers: 



> Quote:
> Two of the most useful chemicals that veterinarian measure to see if toxins are building up in the patient's body are Blood Urea Nitrogen (BUN) and Creatinine. Normal BUN levels in dogs and cats seldom reach higher that 25 to 30 mg/dl. (Mg/dl means milligrams of material per 100 milliliters of blood.) Many patients presented in renal failure have BUN levels of 90 or higher! Similarly, Creatinine, a chemical normally present in the blood at levels less than 1.0 mg/dl, may rise to over 8 mg/dl.


http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/kf.html

also: http://www.vet.uga.edu/VPP/clerk/mckee/index.php

The fact that the urine was concentrated sounds good too. Based on these numbers, it's probably not renal. That's really good news. I like checking off that box!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama has had some intermittent leaking issues over the years and I was able to get it under control by changing her food. I also added some herbs during problem times.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chimo had his appointment today and has pills and liquid meds to take and he got a homeopathic shot while at the vet. Any shots he gets there seems to bring a virtually "immediate" change for the better in his overall demeanor.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

What's in the shots?????


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The others ones have been for his hot spots and sent him INSTANT relief. He does tend to "crave" the natural remedies as he is better than any alarm to remind me when it is med time.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

After ONE shot (at the vet yesterday AM and ONE dose...... he woke me up AN HOUR LATER this AM because the OTHER dogs needed to go out. And I went to be earlier last night..... 

He woke me up, I went and opened the door and Tika and the Huskies went out, Chimo went and jumped on the futon with Debi (his Devil Cuz) He did go out and pee but not until after I told him to go out. "You wake me up YOU will go out."














He had his sheepish boy grin back as he trotted past me to go outside. I much prefer the "sheepish boy grin" than the look of angst, shame and disappointment he had when he either had an accident or leak. No matter how much I ignored it, it bothered him a LOT. What a super boy he is. 

Just as I finished typing this I saw him licking again. First time I have seen that since Thursday.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> He had his sheepish boy grin back as he trotted past me to go outside. I much prefer the "sheepish boy grin" than the look of angst, shame and disappointment he had when he either had an accident or leak.


Yeah, me too. 








Chimo.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well when I got home today he had the bad boy look again..... in the midst of the flour and sugar all over the living room and kitchen..... the metal container that HAD bikkies was in the pile of flour on the floor.......


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He is definitely trying to tell you something. Upset tummy????? He feels like he's not getting enough to eat...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

This time was because I had a few errands to run and their lunch was a little late.







He ONLY does it when I am not here and it doesn't matter if his dinner is late or not.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Since he attacked my kitchen the other day I am still having to crate him while at work. I have been using rugs with rubber backing on his crate since the leaking started. I checked his rug from last night while I was at work.... NO WET SPOTS. Meds are working!









Now for the destructive behavior......


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well good news on the incontinence issue.

I guess I am bad, but I condition my animals not to be fed at the exact same time every day. As soon as they are past puppyhood I start flexing their meal time around. When I was in high school, I went to a horse show with my neighbor, the show was running really late due to some injuries and the ambulance taking riders to the hospital. So the speed events are always last, 75% of the speed horses were almost uncontrollable because LOL it was dinner time. My neighbors horse took the bit and took off dead running with her towards home, he ran about 2 miles cross country through fences etc. not pretty. I decided then that no animal I ever owned was going to be that programmed for feed time. Some times I will be as late or early as an hour. I know that probably goes against all thinking but if I am late my dogs just go oh well it must be one of those times.

Ruqs, I can't imagine how Chimo would do at my house. The poor dude would think that I am an evil person.

Val


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Actually it is more because of my job and the hours that I work that they have a fairly set time to eat. I do mix it up somewhat on my days off. At this point I am going to wait until I find out if I will have my hours changed at work. If so I will try again to feed 2 times a day.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

How is Chimo Doing?????

Val


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well started off well on the meds but the last two nights at work there were signs of leaking in his crate. I have bath mats I put in his crate and I can see when he leaks much more than a couple dribbles.


----------

